# Looking for recipe Yellow curry (potato, chicken, vermicelli)



## toyopl (Jan 15, 2014)

We always go to locat Viet/Thai restaurant and they have the greates dish, which is Yellow Curry sauce with potatoes, chicken, and vermicelli. The sauce is pretty thick, but all of it resembles a thick soup.
I can defeniatelly taste Coconut milk in the sauce.
I cannot really find a recipe for this, as I'm unsure how to word it, I tried few google searches but nothing similar.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi. This one sounds similar to one I've had in a local Thai restaurant. You can make your own curry paste if you want, although it can be difficult to find some of the ingredients and Taste of Thai brand is pretty good. Hope this helps. 

http://www.rachelcooksthai.com/yellow-curry-with-chicken-and-potato/


----------



## toyopl (Jan 15, 2014)

Awsome, thank you very much, will give this one a try.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 16, 2014)

When you do a search on DC, you will probably find a great recipe. The paste in Harry's recipe is excellent and you can add what ever you like!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/harrys-thai-yellow-curry-surf-n-turf-81393.html


----------



## menumaker (Jan 16, 2014)

Turmeric will give you the yellow colour and lemongrass a subtle aromatic flavour. Coriander is also a basic flavour used in Thai cooking


----------



## jennyema (Jan 16, 2014)

Its very easy to buy good quality canned curry paste at an Asian store.  They come in many varieties, including yellow.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## menumaker (Jan 16, 2014)

If I'm honest... I do the same. Find the brand that suits YOU and stick to it. Home and dry. I love cooking Asian food but sometimes ..the can wins!


----------



## CraigC (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll stick to making my own Thai curry pastes. Nothing can top fresh made.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I'll stick to making my own Thai curry pastes. Nothing can top fresh made.



That's assuming you can good-quality ingredients - that's not a given for everyone. It wouldn't hurt you to think about other people's circumstances now and then.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 16, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> That's assuming you can good-quality ingredients - that's not a given for everyone. It wouldn't hurt you to think about other people's circumstances now and then.



If you are buying canned paste at an Asian market, then you can find the fresh ingredients there as well. Don't know what your problem is with me, but I could care less. Everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2014)

CraigC said:


> If you are buying canned paste at an Asian market, then you can find the fresh ingredients there as well. Don't know what your problem is with me, but I could care less. Everyone is entitled to an opinion.


I can probably find yellow curry paste at the supermarket in the ethnic section. I definitely won't find lemon grass there.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2014)

I've even seen lemon grass in the large grocery store. It's by the herbs.

What's the big deal with the paste? Why wouldn't powdered curry work? Or can you make a paste using the powder?


----------



## CraigC (Jan 16, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I can probably find yellow curry paste at the supermarket in the ethnic section. I definitely won't find lemon grass there.



I never said supermarket. Jennyema said you can get good quality, canned paste at an Asian market.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I never said supermarket. Jennyema said you can get good quality, canned paste at an Asian market.


Nope, you didn't. But, it is a good reason to use the paste. I prefer to make my own paste too. But, sometimes I don't have the energy or all the ingredients, and then a good quality paste is very handy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2014)

CraigC said:


> If you are buying canned paste at an Asian market, then you can find the fresh ingredients there as well. Don't know what your problem is with me, but I could care less. Everyone is entitled to an opinion.



I see jarred red, yellow and green Thai curry paste in all the regular grocery stores I visit, for just a few dollars, whereas an Asian market is a 40-minute drive away and the ingredients would cost more than the jar.

Of course everyone is entitled to an opinion. You like to state your opinion and then restate it more strongly when someone offers something different. Your implication that your way is the only good or best solution ignores the fact that not everyone has access to the same stores or has the same financial resources.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I've even seen lemon grass in the large grocery store. It's by the herbs.
> 
> What's the big deal with the paste? Why wouldn't powdered curry work? Or can you make a paste using the powder?



Traditional powdered curry powder doesn't use Thai ingredients; it's basednon Indian flavors. Lemongrass is one of several ingredients that give Thai curry its flavors. Thai chiles and kaffir lime leaves can be difficult to find, and kaffir lime leaves have a unique flavor. 

My International Recipe Book by Cooks Illustrated even suggests using A Taste of Thai because it's easier and more economical.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Traditional powdered curry powder doesn't use Thai ingredients; it's basednon Indian flavors. Lemongrass is one of several ingredients that give Thai curry its flavors. Thai chiles and kaffir lime leaves can be difficult to find, and kaffir lime leaves have a unique flavor.
> 
> My International Recipe Book by Cooks Illustrated even suggests using A Taste of Thai because it's easier and more economical.


 
Thanks for tackling my question. I know that sometimes I ask hard ones.

So powder form curries are always East Indian?
Is that one way to differentiate between the two, powder=Indian, paste=Thai?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Thanks for tackling my question. I know that sometimes I ask hard ones.
> 
> So powder form curries are always East Indian?
> Is that one way to differentiate between the two, powder=Indian, paste=Thai?


I don't know if the powder form is always East Indian. I think it's mostly a western approximation of East Indian.

I have several East Indian curry pastes in jars in my fridge. I find that the spices keep their flavours better in a paste than in powder form. It also keeps them from oxidizing and changing flavour (well, at least they don't oxidize as much).


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks, Tax. I'll have to look into this.
As far as the OP was concerned I was thinking the paste added a thickness to the soup, but it looks like it's more a flavor thing or preference.


----------



## toyopl (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, went to local Asian market today and bought Yellow curry paste, while I was at it, I also grabbed Red and Green aswell just in case :P
Will give it a try this weekend.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 16, 2014)

If you bought those sizes... Well, they will last you !


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2014)

Should those curry pastes be refrigerated after opening?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2014)

I would think so.  I always refrigerate or freeze anything with paste or liquid after opening.

Nice score, Toyopl!  Have fun!


----------

